# Best place for maverick



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

Best place to go for the best price on maverick??


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Blake Smith down at Mancuso south has been cutting some great deals. Tell him Joey referred you. I just bought a 1k razor4 from him


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

Hey Hotrod, did you get your RZR fixed? Thinking about going riding Saturday, maybe at DSO or Extreme?


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

sweet will do have u heard about what people are getting them for out the door 1000r???


----------

